# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal public transport >  CUbE (Continental Urban mobility Experience), self-driving car, Continental AG, automotive manufacturing, Hanover, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - Continental AG

----------


## Airicist

Press release 
"Continental advances with the demo vehicle CUbE the development of technologies for driverless vehicles"

July 20, 2017

----------


## Airicist

The Garage - Andree and the future of mobility: driverless vehicles

Published on Oct 5, 2017




> With our selfdriving car, called CUbE (Continental Urban mobility Experience) we enable driverless mobility and
> offer solutions for autonomous vehicles in urban areas. In this episode, our expert for driverless vehicles, Andree Hohm, tells us more about sensor technology and its importance for the future of mobility. Check it out!

----------


## Airicist

Continental - BEE in the Urban World of the Future

Published on Nov 26, 2017




> Here's a taste of what the future of mobility just might look like: The BEE is a driverless vehicle concept for stress-free, convenient and individual mobility in the cities of the future. It is a concept motivated and inspired by trends, technology and solutions that can already be found on our roads today or that are being developed and tested by Continental.


"Continental Launches BEE in the Urban World of the Future"

September 15, 2017




> BEE (short for “Balanced Economy and Ecology mobility concept”) is one of Continental’s comprehensive visionary solutions for individual mobility in the urban environment. The BEE is designed as a vehicle for one or two people. It is electrically powered and buzzes around at speeds of up to 60 km/h. It can easily cover a distance of more than 350 kilometers every day. Without fuss and within a matter of minutes, it travels to your location when you summon it with your smartphone. It is designed to ensure tailored, stress-free and comfortable travel in the city of the future.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robot delivery dogs deployed by self-driving cars are coming"

by Megan Rose Dickey
January 7, 2019

----------

